# New 2018 Cruze Base Sound System



## Justa335i (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
Last week I bought a 2018 Cruze. I went from a premium sound system in my BMW to the base Cruze, and I need to upgrade it! Within the week so far I’ve swapped out my fronts with kicker 6.5” speakers, and I’m doing the same to my rear which is coming in the mail tomorrow. 

I’m curious what speakers you decided to use for the dash corner speakers! 

Also, I’m considering running an amp on my door speakers to make the most out of them. Does anyone know how many watts the radio supplies the door speakers standard?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This was written for the Gen I, but it should still give you some ideas.

*The SQ Car Audio Thread V2*


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I bought Focal ISS165s for mine. That is a component set with door speakers and tweeters. I have them sitting on the bench waiting to be put in. As far as using an amp, the simplest way to go is to put a line out converter on the wires from the head unit, and run that into the amp input. 

There are good videos on youtube for pulling the head unit out, and I have a pinout diagram with wire color codes for the connector on the back of the head unit, which I can post if you need it. Let me know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3UJiVAJ6I&t=155s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKjT73u0skg


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

Im in the same boat, being a BMW guy and new Cruze owner. Sound blows.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

There's one thing and only one thing I really hate in my 2018 Cruze Hatch and it's the sound quality...or lack of it. My wife's 2012 Kia Optima Sxt had the Infinity Premium audio system with 550 watts and the sound was just mind blowing. Someone rear ended the Optima late April and the car was totaled. Long story short, I never expected my Cruze to even come close in sound quality but I was really shocked on how poorly the sound is in this car. I had tried one with the Bose system and even then, I was not impressed at all. 

The base system in my Cruze doesn't even have 1/3 of the output that the Optima had. Same tunes from bluetooth playing in the Optima at sound level 8...we had to shout at each other so we could hear what the other was saying (and the quality was phenomenal). In the Cruze, even at sound level 25 I can easily talk to my wife and vice versa and we can entertain a conversation (and the quality is just just awful. What a pity. I swear this is the only thing I truly hate about this car.
https://news.harman.com/releases/ha...mium-audio-system-for-all-new-2012-kia-optima


----------

